# Sway Bar bushings



## SWGOAT (Nov 9, 2010)

Just cleaned up my factory sway bar end links, installed poly bushings and painted the brackets. Installed with new stainless hardware. Drove car could really feel difference in steering wheel, corners more solid and wheel feels better on center. Can not wait to do more suspension work. Post pics when finished.


----------

